# Phi Mu Alpha - Sinfonia



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Addressed to American collegiate musicians and alumni:

Is there continuing lifetime value to pledging to this fraternity? Or is it mainly something done at the undergrad level? Does anyone have experience with them? Is it hugely time consuming? is it anything that becomes professionally important in the future?

My last experience with a son pledging to a music fraternity (Kappa Kappa Psi band fraternity) did not end well, as the pledge process took way too much of his time, he was made to feel guilty and "letting his pledge class down" when he tried to drop out of the process, then pledged, immediately dropped out of KKPsi, then dropped out of band and college. Prior to this, he *loved* band...

Now my younger son, whose focus is orchestral music, has been approached by the above fraternity to pledge.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Is anyone on this forum a member of this fraternity or had experience with them? My son just got tapped and, as an introvert, really doesn't get his fun from hanging out with large groups of people like fraternities. The service aspect appeals to him and it seems like PMA has the lock on music service on campus. If you want to help with setting up for concerts, etc, you have to belong to PMA. He says about 1/2 the men in the music program belong to PMA. He's being told it's important to belong to get into grad schools and music jobs.

I'd really like to hear from someone...


----------

